# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Wordt je kaal van vaak een pet te dragen? - Artikel

## Agnes574

Word je kaal van een pet? 

Dat het vaak dragen van een hoed of pet haaruitval veroorzaakt of versnelt, is een hardnekkig fabeltje. 
Haaruitval wordt trouwens evenmin veroorzaakt door het haar dikwijls te wassen of het gebruik van bepaalde shampoos,als je je haar te hard borstelt,elastiekjes er te strak indoet of als je je haar permanent of verft. 
Het haar kan hierdoor weliswaar beschadigd worden,maar dan breekt het meestal af en groeit vanzelf weer aan. 

Alleen door het extreem strak trekken van de haren kunnen ze helemaal uitgetrokken worden. Daarvoor bestaat zelfs een wetenschappelijke term: tractie-alopecia. 
Dit komt bv. voor bij gevlochten vlechten (bv. bij rastakapsels),bepaalde strak opgebonden paardestaarten en frequent toepassen van een krullenset.

Het is wel zo dat,afhankelijk van de constructie van het hoofddeksel,het haar beschadigd kan raken door blootstelling aan en schuren van plastic materialen in de hoed of door blootliggend elastiek. Hierdoor kunnen de haren afbreken.


(bron: www.gezondheid.be> zie ook rubriek:huid en haar)

----------

